# My competiton diet.



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Going in a competition in 12 weeks and i started my diet the first of january:beer:

Weight 205,06 pounds

lenght 5' 8.9"

My day:

Waken up and drink water and take Anticatabolan, L-arginine,ALA, Thermospeed extreme, all supplements from Olimp and then do cardio for an hour.

Meal 1: Oats, banana, egg proteinpowder from Olimp, Flaxseed oil.

supplements: Creatain matrix,Vita-Min Multiple Sport.

Meal 2: Chicken filets and veggies.

Meal 3 same as meal 2.

Meal 4 Before Weight training: Oats, Olimp Whey.

supplements: Cretain matrix, Anticatabolan, L-arginine.

An hour weight training .

40 minutes of cardio.

supplements: before cardio

Anticatabolan, L-arginine.

Meal 5 After training: Olimp Carbo, Olimp Whay,ALA.

Meal 6 Beef, Baked beens.

On saturdays i eat more carbs and lower the protein and fat and i have one cheat meal.

I do weight trainnig 6 times a week and do cardio every morning and after every session.

Will update every week and take some picture to next week.

//Mattias


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

are you sure you want to be having baked beans at this stage mate and also, is it wise to be dropping carbs so drastically at 12weeks out, why not lower them gradually, im 8 and half weeks from show and im consuming 180g carbs and 250 protein per day and when i stop losing weight on that i will drop crabs to 150g, complicating things only makes the weight loss harder, by 5weeks out going by your diet you will be on zero carbs i assume,


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I´ve tried them for one week now and they seems to work fine in my diet.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

fair enough but that could just be water weight you've lost in first week, iv edited my post so hava look


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Im on 240g carbs, 360g protein and 70g of fat now, i will drop the carbs slowly down to 150g.

Sometimes int he end of the diet i raise carbs and lower the fat and protein for one week just to increase my metabolism and then go back to lowcarbs again.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

A lost alot of pictures when my computer crashed but here is on from my first competition in 2003.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

And one from my last one 2007.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck with the comp mate and you look great in your pics:thumbup1:

I'll be following and learning


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The secrets out! :whistling:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what show are you doing bud? you are looking like a shredded wheat ( i mean cut not white and flakey)


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> The secrets out! :whistling:


Ha ha ha...

Coleman eat lots of bean on his diet, my girlfriend have not complained yet :whistling:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

laurie g said:


> what show are you doing bud? you are looking like a shredded wheat ( i mean cut not white and flakey)


Im going for SWEDEN GRAND PRIX in April and it´s open for other contries to compete to.

http://www.swedengrandprix.se/


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nothing wrong with beans. the only reason i dont eat them is because of ridicolously high salt levels


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking great Mattias :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking good mate, good luck with the diet and competition.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Tanx all i will go 100%.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mattiasl said:


> Tanx all i will go 100%.


At Olympic i hope! :thumbup1:

It'll be good to have your experience around


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> nothing wrong with beans. the only reason i dont eat them is because of ridicolously high salt levels


Cause im Swedish everthing is salty here:beer:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Now i´m off to the gym and it´s legs on the schedule, i train my front legs easy cause they grow so fast and i will not pass my competiton weigh if i go hard with them. (someone who want to swap a little bit of legs for overbodey with me?)

//Mattias


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with this you obviously know what your body responds to if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

gym rat said:


> are you sure you want to be having baked beans at this stage mate and also, is it wise to be dropping carbs so drastically at 12weeks out, why not lower them gradually, im 8 and half weeks from show and im consuming 180g carbs and 250 protein per day and when i stop losing weight on that i will drop crabs to 150g, complicating things only makes the weight loss harder, by 5weeks out going by your diet you will be on zero carbs i assume,


 No offence mate but the guy looks great. If this is the diet he used previously why change it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good in the pic from 2007 mate. how much were you weighing in at their?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

xzx said:


> No offence mate but the guy looks great. If this is the diet he used previously why change it?


I do a new diet every competition to see what works best, in the 2007 diet i ate only Vitargo from carbs and the rest of the meals was chicken and weggies.

If the beens doesnt work i tke them away.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> looking good in the pic from 2007 mate. how much were you weighing in at their?


174.17 pounds.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Conditioning in great mate, your skin is like paper well done, I think you need to start a journal, I feel another good read coming on!!!, count me in.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

My session was great today, i did high reps training for my legs.

Leg extension 6 set

One leg legpress 6 set

Legcurl 3 set i did hamstrings 2 days ago so they were a little bit sore so i did just one exerice for them

Seated calf raises 3 set

1 hour of cardio.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

good going keep it up good luck with everything


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Conditioning in great mate, your skin is like paper well done, I think you need to start a journal, I feel another good read coming on!!!, count me in.


I was thinking this should be my journal or did i post in wrong Thread?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Going to bed now, must be up in 7 hours and do my morning cardio.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Back and biceps today.

Back:

Seated cable rows 4 set

Bent over Barbell rows 4 set

Close-grip front lat pulldown 4 set

Dumbbell shrug 6 set

Heavy weights on back.

Biceps:

Standing one-arm cable curl 6 set

( my biceps doesnt seem to grow if i train them much and heavy)

Cardio for 1 hour.

Feel a little bit soft in my muscle today but is the end of the week and i can fill up with carbs on saturday


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Some pictures from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

....


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate looks like ure still lean mate,


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

40 min morningcardio

Chest and triceps today.

Machine benchpress 4 set

Flyes in machine 4 set

Cable crossover 4 set

Dips 3 set

One arm tricep pushdown 3 set

40 min cardio

Had much energy today and i can see that im loosing wieght, i will stay on the same food intake next week to.

My scale i sbroken so i have to buy a new one in the end of the month so i have to rely on the mirror for so long.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

HI Mattias....just found this:thumbup1:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

2 weeks after my last competition dec 2007.

Looking on old pictures to get inspired now when i look fat and flubby:tongue:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

....


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

looking good lovely shape


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Had some junk on saturday but i started to feel ill and my taste for food disappeared and yesterday i woke up with a high temperature so i ate just protein and fat and sleept all day.

Today i feel better but i will do the carido after my gym

session, must see if im well first

Got a scale today from my girlfriend (yes im getting old and gray) an my morningweight was 91,6kg (201.5 pounds.)

Have a good day all:thumbup1:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Back on track again, starting to look leaner and lots of water is leaving my body.

Change my food again this week.

2932kcal

360g protein

85g fat

181g carbs

I will raise carbs and lower fat in a couple a weeks

Morning cardio 60 min

Training:

Shulders

calf

abs

30 min cardio after my gym session.

//Mattias l


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Some pics from today.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

One more.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

My weight was 89,9 kg ( 197.8 lbs) this morning.

Cardio and training was good last days before the weekend and i felt fresh.

Today i gonna fill up with carbs and eat som junk:beer:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

really good shape you got there mate

legs looking really good

good luck with the remainder of ya diet bud


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a nice eating day yesterday, ate good carbs and went to a nice restaurant with my girlfriend and daughter, I had beefburger with baked potatoes.

Had i good workout today and did some chest and abs.

I will work alot now so i try to update in the weekends with pic and more.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

looking good mate, keep it up.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Worked day and night this week but getting in better shape.

Will write more in the weekend to come.

Down at 88,4kg now.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Off work today, work extra with asbestas and its hot with suit and facemask and clothes under and we work in rooms that is airlocked and 104 degree Fahrenheit:laugh:

Have had only 3 workouts and just a couple of cardiosessions but cause my hardwork i lost pounds anyway.

Today its legs and calf on the scedule and i vill try to take som pic so you can see the progress.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Morning weight 88,1kg (193.8 lbs) could see nice vains over my lower abs this morning:thumbup1:

Had a 60 min powerwalk to the store and bought some nice carbs for breakfast kind of rice pudding with jam and bananas....feel great now after breakfast.

Going to a party this evening an old friend of mine celebrates his birthday an he only knows people that train so i dont need to explain why i dont drink cause most of them are on a diet.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> All the best with your contest mate, it looks like the prep is going well for you. You are right, if the diet works for you stick with it.
> 
> Love the striped undies, awesome posing gear!


Tanx....

My girlfriend dont like them undies:lol:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

BIG-UNC said:


> really good shape you got there mate
> 
> legs looking really good
> 
> good luck with the remainder of ya diet bud


Tanx mate.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

delhibuilder said:


> looking good mate, keep it up.


I will do my best and then do more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> Now i´m off to the gym and it´s legs on the schedule, i train my front legs easy cause they grow so fast and i will not pass my competiton weigh if i go hard with them. (*someone who want to swap a little bit of legs for overbodey with me?*)
> 
> //Mattias


Happily! But I don't think it will be a worthwhile swap for you lol:laugh: :lol: :whistling: . Welcome to the site!  :thumbup1:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> nothing wrong with beans. the only reason i dont eat them is because of ridicolously high salt levels


they do reduced salt beans now, just like the reduced salt and sugar ketchup!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Happily! But I don't think it will be a worthwhile swap for you lol:laugh: :lol: :whistling: . Welcome to the site!  :thumbup1:


 :lol: :beer:

Tanx...nice site this.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

legs looking really good mate!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I think i catch a cold today, i always have hard time to know when im sick on a diet couse im feel so wierd anyway

Treat myself with ice cream that i make:

200g Strawberries

1 teaspoon honey

60g of orange whey protein

Put everything in a mixxer and mix for 1 minute then eat.

Tastes delicious:beer:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got the news that they have taken away the pricemoney in my class and put it in the overall bodybuilding and dodyfitness the day after and nothing in classic bodybuilding....this is typical crap sweden:2guns:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that sucks. Did they say why?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Wow that sucks. Did they say why?


No they have not...but i´m not surprised they can change things here when you start your diet its so annoying.

No we can change upperbodys cause there are price money in the woman Bodyfitness:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> No they have not...but i´m not surprised they can change things here when you start your diet its so annoying.
> 
> No we can change upperbodys cause there are price money in the woman Bodyfitness:whistling: :lol:


That is so unfair. But you can still show them a prize-worthy body!! :thumb:

:laugh::blush:Aww that's really sweet. It still wouldn't be a fair swap for you though! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Im still sick, i have a really soar throat now and i hope it will be better soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> Im still sick, i have a really soar throat now and i hope it will be better soon.


Me too, but I didn't give it to you -promise:laugh:  :innocent:. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Me too, but I didn't give it to you -promise:laugh:  :innocent:. Hope you feel better soon!


You better hope not:rolleyes: :tongue:

Still not feeling better, had a couple of easy walks today, need to move a little bit cause i just feel fat now.

Eat more carbs now so the body can make me better and take aminoacids between yhe meals.

Drink fruit smoothies to so i get nice vitamins and stuff from the fruits.

Sometimes you wish you had a personal cook to make food for you when you are ill:tongue:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

**** i´m worse today, someone that knows a good cure for me?

Lost almost a whole week now, going back to bed now and try to get better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Stackars barn!! 

Do you have throat sprays there? Something like Vicks? Or try throat lozenges? Are you gargling with salt or soluble aspirin - that helps with the pain sometimes.

If you've had it for more than three days and its getting worse it could be turning into a bacterial infection, in which case you would need to see the doctor to get something like antibiotics?

Don't really know what else to suggest apart from rest...

(mine's all better so it really can't have been me:innocent: :whistling: )


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Stackars barn!!
> 
> Do you have throat sprays there? Something like Vicks? Or try throat lozenges? Are you gargling with salt or soluble aspirin - that helps with the pain sometimes.
> 
> ...


Ja det är lite synd om mig nu:laugh:

I have all things home and i´m starting to feel a little bit better now, if my soar throat is gone tomorrow i will do cardio and a easy gymsession.

Tanx for advice:beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwww...Du väljer att välkomna :thumbup1: (min svenska är inte särskilt bra:whistling

Maybe take it easy tomorrow though, we don't want you collapsing:rolleyes: 

(läkare Amber kommer att komma och kolla på er i morgon:tongue


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Awwww...Du väljer att välkomna :thumbup1: (min svenska är inte särskilt bra:whistling
> 
> Maybe take it easy tomorrow though, we don't want you collapsing:rolleyes:
> 
> (läkare Amber kommer att komma och kolla på er i morgon:tongue


Din svenska funkar bra tycker jag:thumbup1:

Had a pizza today instead of saturday and now i feel great:whistling:

think i´ll be fine training tomorrow.

(Vem är läkare Amber?  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Jag kan läkaren!  (kidding!!!)

Glad you feel better!!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Jag kan läkaren!  (kidding!!!)
> 
> Glad you feel better!!


You meant "jag är läkaren"?

Better start writing about training soon or i will be kicked out of the forum? 

In a big forum in sweden you got warnings if you dont just write about training in you journal:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Well yes like I said about my Swedish:laugh:

Some training/diet info would be good:thumb: :whistling:  And some more contributors:whistling: :thumb: 

I don't think you'll get in too much trouble here, den här isnt Sverige!!:laugh: :tongue: Joking is allowed. :lol:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I´m going back to diet tomorrow

I´m down to 2700 kcal now and going harder now star from monday, need to get shredded:thumbup1:

Going to eat:

Oats

Banana

Rice

Chicken

Whey, egg protein powder

Amino acids


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a nice 40min powerwalk this morning and i feel fresh today and now i´m going 110%

Back, trapz in the evening.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a good session today back and trapz and did 20 min of cardio after, a lot happier now cause it feels i´m back on track:thumbup1:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Weight this morning 87,7 kg.

Had a nice powerwalk for 60 min early in the morning and today i gonna practis my posing rutine and try to fins some good posing music, any suggestions?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Did a good biceps and triceps workout yestarday but this night i got the col back again so now i´m in the bed with high temperature and sore throat again :crying:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to hear your sick again mate I bet it's starting to get really annoying


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I manage to get up a little bit today and took a crap pic with my mobil....enjoy.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

stick with it bro it wil come together :thumb:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Went to the doctor today and i got pneumonia 

So rest for me now at least 10 days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  Make sure you rest up and get well soon!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Sorry to hear that  Make sure you rest up and get well soon!


I´m resting, feels that i´m stuck to the bed:laugh:

Boring tough.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hope you feel better soon, thats a hell of a thing to get. Make sure you get lots of rest so you can get back to the gym and dieting.


Rest is all i do now, but i´m restless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> I´m resting, feels that i´m stuck to the bed:laugh:
> 
> Boring tough.


Haha I would never call bed boring!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> Haha I would never call bed boring!!:laugh::laugh:


Depends on what you are up to in the bed:rolleyes:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

At what stage do you stop training legs? 2-3 weeks out?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Goose said:


> At what stage do you stop training legs? 2-3 weeks out?


I train them to the last week but easy the 3-4 last weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> Depends on what you are up to in the bed:rolleyes:


sova! (What else is there?) :innocent:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

FitBit said:


> sova! (What else is there?) :innocent:


 :whistling:  :innocent:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel better today so i practise posing at the gym.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Legs pics from yesterday.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I bore you with pic, need to go to my doctor today again cause i can´t sleep of the bad cough, the Swedish parmacy is crap so i have to cue in 10-15 hours on the hospital to se a doctor and then get real medecine:cursing:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

My training partners legs, he´s the one who got me to start do bodybuilding and my first workout with him was legs:laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

both lookin good keepp up the good work


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking great especialy after being sick well done mate:thumbup1:

An your training partner looks like a monster


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> looking great especialy after being sick well done mate:thumbup1:
> 
> An your training partner looks like a monster


My training parner is a dwarf thats why he look big:tongue:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

My training partner onstage.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like your coming in nicely mate.

your training partner looks impressive.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Back on track again.

My morning weight is 84kg so still going leaner.

The boxer is a valentines present from my girlfriend:laugh:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

One more.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you are leaning up nicely mate.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a good backworkout today, stronger than usual but i had hard time with my breath, this DP diet feels very wierd i feel high 24/7 and in really good mood:thumb:

I have no cravings at all end best of all no sugardrops.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking great mate an I love the boxers:thumb:

How do you rate the dp diet compared to carb cycling?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

joeyh1485 said:


> looking great mate an I love the boxers:thumb:
> 
> How do you rate the dp diet compared to carb cycling?


Fat seems to drop faster, and it keep the water off so i can se the progress better i hve not been on DP diet so long but up to now it seems better for me.

I know more bout it when i´m done with this diet.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

subtle changes m8 love the pants in a non gay way


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Legs today.

Yes i was tired:whistling:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

They looked nice after my workout.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good legs


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck fella


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally i´m better from all pneumonia and flu and **** and its 4 weeks left now and i will try to get in shape.

Weight this morning 80,8kg.

Wisch me luck.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad your back on top mate 

Looking good all the best for the last four weeks :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad your feeling better mate just been really ill myself its a right bitch.

Im sure you will make good progress from here mate.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Did my first cardio session in weeks now and i feel great.

One pic for the ladies


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I´m on DP keto diet again now, did carbs when i was sick but it´s so good to not eat carbs again i´m in better mood without carbs.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice to have you back Mattias!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Tanx:thumb:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Got help now with my lastweek prep from a guy from serbia, gonna carb up in a special way cause of the keto diet, i will write all bout it here when i got the schedule.


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

looking good mate. glad your illness has gone. good luck with everything


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Pic from today, workout and diet is going good.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

One more.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

My back.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking lean mate your intercostals look awesome! Back is also coming along nicely 

It must have bin a struggle considering your illness so hats off to you, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Good work keep it up.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Took some pic today in the shoping center.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

2


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

3


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Last one.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Relaxing one week now with lots of stretching and posing.

Drink lots of water and over salt my food:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

insane vascularity in your leg their.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

One more.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

good stuf mate, looking good!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I´m on 5000 kcal+ now and cant get more food down, i fallow DP off diet and it works so good!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

1


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8 your realy filling out now :thumb:


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Those pants are shocking!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

From todays workout.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

..


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

....


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Being lazy on updating my journal but i work alot, train like an animal and planning engagement and UK trip in end of june:thumb:

I´m still on DP bulk diet but i need to add more carbs couse i´m still leaning up.


----------

